# My Beautiful Nerite Snails



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

*Nerite Snails* are *one of the best algae eaters* for me. I have 8 of them in my 20 gallon planted tank. My Aunty caught them from their province and gave some to me as she sell them online. I see them crawl all over my tank eating *green and brown algae*, leftover fishfoods like *sinking pellets* and *flakes* and sometimes they also eat *decaying leaves*.










_Zebra Nerite Snail on Anubias Nana_​
I have them in my tank for almost 9 months right now. Originally, I also had 8 of these snails in my tank from the beginning but I lost all of them after dosing Parasites Away, an anti-parasites liquid medication, to cure my Neon Tetras from their White Spot Disease. It was obviously a wrong move so I was so pissed off because not only my snails were the ones affected but also my plants. Some of my plants decayed and die. Because of that, I did a 80% water change 3x that day to somehow remove the dosage of the Parasites Away in my tank. After a week, I tried putting some Nerite Snails to test if it is safe for them to live in my tank again but after 2-3 days, they died so every week, I did 60% water change and after a month, I once again tried to put 6 snails and finally, they all survived up to this day.

I love having them in my tank not only for their algae eating purpose but also because of their beautiful shells that comes in different patterns and colors. Some of these snails are called according to their appearance like Zebra, Red Tricolor, Yellow Tracked, Bumble Bee, etc. Most of my visitors that stared at my tank found them cute and gorgeous. They are indeed one of the main attractions in my planted tank. 









_Red Tricolor Nerite Snail_









_Orange Tricolor Nerite Snail_









_Yellow Tricolor Nerite Snails_









_Marble Tricolor Nerite Snail_









_Different Types/Design of Nerite Snails of my Aunty_​
Nerite Snails do not breed in freshwater tanks but some of mine scattered eggs on the driftwoods, stones, substrate and even on the submerged motor of my top filter. The eggs are color white and did not happened to hatch because based on my research, they only successfully breed in brackish water. 









_Nerite Snails Threesome and their Eggs on the Filter Hose_​
Like shrimps, Nerite Snails also undergo through a kind of molting where the outer layer of the nerites' shells is slowly removed but based on my observation, it takes a month or more to finish the process. I have been seeing two of my snails with a new layer of their shells for about 3 months but up to now, the molting process is still undergoing. 









_Yellow Tricolor Nerite Snail with it's new outer layer of its shell_​
These snails also have the tendency of leaving your tank if they cannot find algae or any kind of food to eat so you should cover your tank for them not to scape. I guess that in my case, I don't need to cover my 20 gallon tank because I can see my Nerite Snails happy, finding enough food for themselves and I don't see any of them missing or leaving my tank. I think they're at home. I experienced having Nerite Snails escaped from their new setup 2.5 gallon tank. New Setup tank doesn't have established algae so two of my three snails leaved the tank and eventually found dead.

Having said all of those, I still love Nerite Snails. Having them with my Philippine Rainbow Shrimps makes my planted tank control its algae production. I may say that I have the best algae cleaning team in my tank.

You may also visit my thread about my Philippine Rainbow Shrimps at this link: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=4743481#post4743481


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow!

Those tri color red nerites are amazing! Awesome pictures, dude.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

I agree the one in the second photo is exceptionally beautiful. wish I could buy some like that here in the states.


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

newportjon said:


> Wow!
> 
> Those tri color red nerites are amazing! Awesome pictures, dude.


Thank you! They are amazing indeed. 



jmf3460 said:


> I agree the one in the second photo is exceptionally beautiful. wish I could buy some like that here in the states.


Thanks! That Red Tricolor Nerite Snail is my favorite.


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

Those guys look more like art than snails beautiful


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

Very beautiful. I have some "olive" Nerites in my 40g and they clean things up nicely. I've noticed that the shells on mine are changing from an olive plain color to more of the zebra pattern.


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

Aqguy said:


> Those guys look more like art than snails beautiful


Your are definitely right. I chose the good looking ones for my tank and believe it or not, we cooked and ate the ugly ones. Most of we cooked were dark zebra nerite snails of my Aunty. Buyers don't like them because they prefer having snails with beautiful designs, bright and many colors that's why we decided do cook and eat them and the taste was good and taste. Haha! 



TekWarren said:


> Very beautiful. I have some "olive" Nerites in my 40g and they clean things up nicely. I've noticed that the shells on mine are changing from an olive plain color to more of the zebra pattern.


Yes, they are indeed beautiful. I have a yellow tricolor nerite snail that is changing to red tricolor. I will took a picture of it once I got a good sight of it and post to this thread.


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Your little hot rods have awesome paint jobs!
I know it's all natural. Breathtaking! 
I am enjoying your colorful native critters, migs.

Here in Louisiana, the occasional bright solid blue crawfish (crayfish) turn up in live bake bags. Seems a pity to eat them. (I myself do not like crawfish. Does NOT taste like little lobsters)

-Stef*


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful snails! Awsome colors ! 
I wish we could get such beautiful snails here but a pity they're banned by law.

As for eating we do not eat snails,lobsters,...etc.
Reason: Its not Kosher!


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

Art by Stef* said:


> Your little hot rods have awesome paint jobs!
> I know it's all natural. Breathtaking!
> I am enjoying your colorful native critters, migs.
> 
> ...


Thank you Stef! I just added some new photos in this thread. You are free to have a look at them. Enjoy!


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

Rony11 said:


> Beautiful snails! Awsome colors !
> I wish we could get such beautiful snails here but a pity they're banned by law.
> 
> As for eating we do not eat snails,lobsters,...etc.
> Reason: Its not Kosher!


Thanks Rony! They really awesome snails. Their colors make my tank look better. Sad to know that these are banned in your country. We Filipino aquarists, are just lucky of don't having that king of law that you have in your place.


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm confused by why you think they molt and how you think they would do that?


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

Kat12 said:


> I'm confused by why you think they molt and how you think they would do that?


I just used the word, "molt" to describe their renewal of the outer layer of their shells that comes with a different kind of look. I think they naturally do that.


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'd love to see some documentation on that. Everything I've seen says snails can build up a calcium inner layer if damage is done to the shell, but they can't regrow the outer shell which is why it is so important to have them in proper conditions that increases the likeliness of a strong shell and reduces the chances of shell damage or deterioration occurring.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm not real sure what you mean by the molt thing either...

Like Kat12 said, as far as I know, pretty much all molluscs (snails, clams, oysters, nautiloids, abalone, etc.) grow their shell from the inside - the mantle secretes the nacre(I think that's the word ?), and builds up the shell from the inside and forward edge - why they have the spiral shape.

Also why you see the points eroded/worn down on some MTS kept in soft/acidic water - the snail's mantle isn't in contact with that part of the shell, so it can't repair it, and the water keeps dissolving it.

As to the outer layer with the colors and such, I think that's organic, but I don't really know anything about how it's produced or what not.

Anyways, you're snails do look great - I love how the stripes match up across the spiral of the shell. neat little critters, and cool that you can find them locally.


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

Kat12 said:


> I'd love to see some documentation on that. Everything I've seen says snails can build up a calcium inner layer if damage is done to the shell, but they can't regrow the outer shell which is why it is so important to have them in proper conditions that increases the likeliness of a strong shell and reduces the chances of shell damage or deterioration occurring.





lochaber said:


> I'm not real sure what you mean by the molt thing either...
> 
> Like Kat12 said, as far as I know, pretty much all molluscs (snails, clams, oysters, nautiloids, abalone, etc.) grow their shell from the inside - the mantle secretes the nacre(I think that's the word ?), and builds up the shell from the inside and forward edge - why they have the spiral shape.
> 
> ...



I just used the wrong word (molt) I guess. But what I mean about that was the same thing as you guys said. Thank you for the feedback by the way.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Very neat and beautiful snails! I want some! Were can we get these from in the u.s. 

All the ones we have here are ordinary zebras thorned batik olive spot. But these these are just amazing


----------



## Elli (Sep 7, 2013)

Gorgeous! Thank you for sharing!

Does your Aunty sell to the states? And if so, would you share her website, please? PM me if you don't want to post it here.


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

Subtletanks91 said:


> Very neat and beautiful snails! I want some! Were can we get these from in the u.s.
> 
> All the ones we have here are ordinary zebras thorned batik olive spot. But these these are just amazing


I'm just so lucky that my Aunty gave these cool snails to me. I hope that you can also have some Nerite Snails. 



Elli said:


> Gorgeous! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Does your Aunty sell to the states? And if so, would you share her website, please? PM me if you don't want to post it here.


Sorry but my Aunty doesn't sell this out of the Philippines. I also hope that you can also have some of these beautiful snails.


----------

